# Hamster help



## Cindy Rawlings (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello,

My 2 year old was gifted this syrian hamster by a well meaning friend. It was apparently purchased at pets at home. I've noticed over the last week or so, her waist has grown significantly. We've had her over 30 days and so I cannot imagine that she came to us pregnant. I imagine that we will have to take her to the vet to get her looked over. Have we just been feeding her too much or is it more likely that something more sinister is going on. She is eating, drinking, caching food and going to the toilet. I have noticed that her poo is paler than it had been previously. Attached is a screenshot of what she looks like when stretched out.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

She wouldn't be pregnant as the pregnancy lasts only 2-3 weeks depending on species.

I'd say get her to the vet. Could be something or nothing. But if she's been pregnant and has retained the litter, she'll get very ill VERY quickly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi, I hope your hammie is recovering from whatever it had. Another thing, when hamsters are pregnant they don’t have a very distinct bump like humans, unfortunately it could be a tumour. As Engel98 said, if you have had her for around 30 days she would not be pregnant. However, if she is ill, because it sounds like she is eating and drinking it may not be serious. A clear sign of illness is if the hamster appears very lethargic and is not moving around much.


----------

